
HN client that can filter out MSN? - porksoda
I&#x27;m sure I saw one listed in Show HN once, I&#x27;d like to find and use it if it&#x27;s any good!  WSJ is the pits.
======
mtmail
[http://hn-filter.appspot.com/](http://hn-filter.appspot.com/) maybe?

There's a list of many clients, apps, bots, feeds, browser extensions at
[https://github.com/cheeaun/awesome-hacker-
news](https://github.com/cheeaun/awesome-hacker-news) but I can't remember one
filtering.

(Did you mean MSM, mainstream media, in the title?)

------
pwg
> WSJ is the pits.

For WSJ, you can find almost all their articles archived at
[https://archive.is/](https://archive.is/) and can read those that are from
there.

------
verdverm
Or one to filter Covid? Get that enough else where

